# sooooo rwd front engine mk4



## theGo (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm in the early stages of brain storming and trying to get a parts list together for a rwd set up for my mk4 (which happens to be a 4door golf glx) id like to keep the 1.8t and id like to keep it in the front of the car i was thinking Audi trans with a rwd set up if they sell one not sure if i would have to turn the motor longitudinal ect... if any one knows of a thread or has good knowledgeable ideas that would be grate


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

A whole, whole, whole lot of work and fab or money if you cant do the fab yourself. I have been looking at doing a fox rwd, and they are a whole lot cheaper and way easier to work on than a mk4. I also have some brazillian brotheren that have done rwd drag foxes to follow. Atleast quicktime has the bellhousing adapter to get the 1.8t to a t5 tranny. Everything else is going to be custom all the way and dont even think about asking a shop to do it. You could buy a Bently after paying a shop for this amount of custom work.


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill Hondas For Fun !!*

Just a thought for your project maybe it could work for you with the rite mods  get a complete R32 awd swap from the tranny back, then modify the tranny and delete the front two axles on the awd trans. Theres your rwd setup :laugh: now can it be done is the question but i thing if you can get the tranny modified to delete the front axle every thing else bolts rite up! Would like to see it done GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## theGo (Aug 3, 2009)

i know you can just weld the diff. and pull the front gears but i want this to last..... as far as mounting thats kind of what i had in mind (r32 rear pan iv also heard an audi pan may work aswell) i guess i was looking for trans help more than anything


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

Bearvr6 said:


> Just a thought for your project maybe it could work for you with the rite mods  get a complete R32 awd swap from the tranny back, then modify the tranny and delete the front two axles on the awd trans. Theres your rwd setup :laugh: now can it be done is the question but i thing if you can get the tranny modified to delete the front axle every thing else bolts rite up! Would like to see it done GOOD LUCK :beer:



VW actually did something like that on some R32s for one of the Fast and Furious movies.

"The driveline on two of the cars was converted to RWD for drifting. VW reportedly achieved this by disconnecting the front axles and locking the center differential. This method was used for its simplicity, but isn't advised for long-term use since the durability could be seriously compromised. For the scenes that didn't require tail-out action, the remaining two R32s were left in AWD form."

Or, go hardcore:
http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=25642


























-Dave


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

that MK4 swap is nuts. I know he isnt finished, but the last couple of post show he went with a LS1! Holy cow and its going to be a huge turbo LS on top of that! 

Like I said earlier, this swap could be done. You either have to have Crazy fab skills or very deep pockets. I could imagine the tab someone would charge to even think about doing that RWD swap.


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

I saw this in the R32 threads...

http://www.veegeek.com/golfv8driftingcar.htm

Pretty sick build, just wish they kept everything german


----------



## theGo (Aug 3, 2009)

wow what a crazy build!! ill be getting ahold of a race/fab shop to see what they say about converting a audi tt trans to rwd as i dont want to lose engine position


----------



## zakrabt (Apr 27, 2005)

theGo said:


> wow what a crazy build!! ill be getting ahold of a race/fab shop to see what they say about converting a audi tt trans to rwd as i dont want to lose engine position


If you're going that far, you may as well set the motor longitudinally. Think about it for a second: you're going to take the torque from the motor and immediately turn it 90 degrees in order to get the drive to the rear wheels. You'll lose a lot of strength and efficiency. I believe there are companies out there that make an adapter to fit a T-5 transmission to the back of our motors.


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

What about an A4 setup? They had a longitudinal 1.8t with a 4wd drivetrain. Do some fab work to make it fit, probably a custom mid shaft, welded/locked center diff, and you're off to the rwd 1.8t races!


----------

